
Show HN: Buttr – Creative, customizable site templates and assets - buttrxyz
https://buttr.xyz
======
23andwalnut
Navigating the site on desktop is really hard. There should really be a
horizontal scrollbar because I accidentally keep clicking when I'm trying to
scroll. Or just don't use horizontal scrolling on desktop, which would be my
preference...

Besides the scrolling issue, it looks really good.

~~~
buttrxyz
Hey,

Thanks for the feedback. I had that issue myself a couple of times and will
look into fixing it.

Glad you like the design.

